# 1966 front windshild pictures



## jeffmillard (Oct 7, 2009)

I need some pictures of the lower dash/windshield area that tipicaly rust out so I can finnish my repair.I have the aftermarket repair piece but the corners are gone as well so the repair piece is to short to cover all the area. Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here are the only 2 pictures I have, on the corners you may have to patch with a small piece of metal and fill with "all metal" body filler. These pictures will expand to full screen if needed.


----------



## jeffmillard (Oct 7, 2009)

thanks for the fast and great pictures. Do you leave the area open from the pillar to the new piece for drainage?


----------

